# Wireless LAN on Compaq F500



## jsonline (Nov 2, 2004)

I have an F500 I downgraded from vista to XP. If I look at the device manager, everything is installed fine BUT my wireless does not work, heck the machine does not even know the wireless adapter is there. Any ideas? Do I need drivers? If so where do i get them?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, JS
If there is nothing flagged in Device Manager then all your Hardware has drivers installed.
Have a look in your BIOS Setup to ensure you have the LAN Enabled.
Did you install the Chipset drivers?

There is an XP Wireless Network driver available for the Presario F500EA.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&lang=en&product=3360261

Is that your model?
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...1&h_query=presario+F500&submit.x=9&submit.y=7


----------



## jsonline (Nov 2, 2004)

this is my model:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...uk&dlc=en&submit.y=7&submit.x=9&lang=en&cc=uk

I tried looking in BIOS and it does not have any options for the wifi. I am about to run this thing over and buy my girlfriend a mac! lol. (sorry, I love my macs, this is her laptop).


----------



## leebouy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi. I'm wondering if any one can help me? Ive just recently lost my Internet icon in the bottom right corner of my Compaq presario f500 screen. the wireless has gone and i am unable to connect to the Internet. i have tried to turn it back on through the control panel but it not acknowledging anything i do, can any one help please?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello Leebouy and welcome to TSF,

Please start your own thread as one problem may not pertain to another problem.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello Jsonline,

Ok first is the wireless network connection showing:

Device manager? (not meaning lan network connection)
If it is then check here,

start
run
type
services.msc
now scroll down to the bottom of list
do you see wireless zero configuration? is it set to: started, automatic?
if not double click on it and select these settings please

Drivers for F500 windows xp:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&product=3316440&dlc=en#

You may also take a look here for more info:

http://search.hp.com/query.html?cha...io+F500EA+Notebook+PC&ocoldqt=f500&oc=3360260


----------

